# What glaze to use under Zymol Vintage?



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

In previous years I’ve used Zymol HD Cleanse and more recently Raceglaze Signature Pre-Wax Cleanser under Vintage.

However, are there any other glazes, such as Prima Amigo, that are worth trying that won’t compromise the durability of Vintage?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Ive used it to good effect with Blackfire Gloss Enhancing Polish which does have some filling capabilities. It also works very well with the All Finish Paint Protection


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I should add that the paintwork is fully machine polished and corrected and the glaze is not required to fill. 

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

That was my initial thinking Alan, any reason why you want to use a glaze or just to try & give it that little bit extra ?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> That was my initial thinking Alan, any reason why you want to use a glaze or *just to try & give it that little bit extra* ?


Exactly! 

HDC is a great cleaner/glaze but there must be others out there worth trying? However, I don't want to compromise the superb durability I get from a couple of layers of Vintage.

Alan W


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

The Detail Shoppe Wet Glaze under Vintage is all I use.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I find HDC quite temperamental to use at times so it isnt always my 'go to' base for Vintage. I use a lot of Werkstat Prime Acrylic/Carnuba as its so easy to apply & remove but all of the bases/cleansers/glazes that ive used haven't affected the durability of Vintage. Tommorow i'll be trying the new AF cleanser as i've heard glowing reports. 
You know as well as i do that a beautifully corrected finish will benefit very marginally (if at all) from a glaze but if you want to give it a go i'd recommend the Blackfire GEP

HTH Nick


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Nick - I've got a small sample of GEP so will give it a try. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I find Lusso Reviltalising Cream lovely to use, effective as a cleanser and if the wind is in the right direction you might notice it enhance a well prepped finish slightly  (in seriousness, it and #7 are the only two glazes that have come close to convincing me they have made a subtle different to very well prepped paint). 

Never noticed any adverse affects of using the Lusso on the Zymol waxes (or any other waxes....) that I use.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave! :thumb:

Pity I sold Lusso Reviltalising Cream before even trying it! :wall:

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

MAUI said:


> The Detail Shoppe Wet Glaze under Vintage is all I use.


how do you like this stuff? It is meant to be a lot deeper and wetter than version 1.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'd stick with something tried and tested Alan, GEP is still a cleanser/glaze and imo would be ideal as imo would be jeffs prime which would be great under Vintage.

The you can look at Glazes like EZ creme and Red Moose ect.. 

LRC being a cleanser but did change the look of my paint slightly so it's another option by hand. ( I have both EZ and LRC if you need any) I enjoy using the EZ more because I can quickly use it by machine and it compliments my enhancement work.

As per Daves last thread (wax looks) I have to say how often do people corrct their car? Mine is nowhere near 100% correct and never will be so little additions like a Glaze can enhance a non perfect finish and that shouldn't be forgotten.

Back to the question, i'd happily use, LRC (by hand), GEP (machine or hand), EZ creme (by machine) or Prime by hand.

You could even use a good base like GEP, Prime and then a nice glaze over the top. 

Maybe not so much GEP as it has glazing ability but certainly Prime.

That's how my car is done these days. 

Cleanser/base, glaze, sealant/wax.

If your paint is pretty perfect i'd settle for GEP or Prime then onto the LSP.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Why not, gievn that it's fully machined and coorected 'to within an inch of it's life' :lol: give it a good IPA wipe down and apply Vintage to 'bare' paint. Surely this will give it the best bond and hopefully make it last even longer ....

And surely you can use more than 2 layers of Vintage Alan :devil:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Would you consider my favourite shiny thing of the moment?... Zaino Z6? Being a 'gloss enhancer' in a skooshy bottle I think of it as a spray glaze. 
9 bucks. Wipe on-wipe of. Great results.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Why not, gievn that it's fully machined and coorected 'to within an inch of it's life' :lol: give it a good IPA wipe down and apply Vintage to 'bare' paint. Surely this will give it the best bond and hopefully make it last even longer ...:


A cleaner/glaze such as HDC should add something and is worthwhile, in my opinion, and doesn't compromising durability according to Zymol. 



ads2k said:


> And surely you can use more than 2 layers of Vintage Alan :devil:


I wish I could but reserves are running low after doing 3 layers by hand on the TT. :wall: I've learnt my lesson though and now use a foam applicator to apply and it goes a lot further! :thumb: Not as much fun though. 

Alan W


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Vertua Bond 408 

I just rate this for some reason, it's very easy to use and seems to do everything i need that and it looks cracking.

Best thing CG has ever done imho*

* Granted i've not used much of the newer stuff of late, stripper scent was pleasant mind lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Jon and nice to see you posting, if only occasionally. :thumb:

Hope you, Steve and the business are doing well. :wave:

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan what did you go for in the end??

I've forgot i had a pretty big sample of Vintage , Ital and Carbon lol.

Was thinking of stripping back my 4 layers of Zaino and going at it with the GEP then Vintage?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Alan what did you go for in the end??
> 
> I've forgot i had a pretty big sample of Vintage , Ital and Carbon lol.
> 
> Was thinking of stripping back my 4 layers of Zaino and going at it with the GEP then Vintage?


How can you forget you've got those samples! :lol:

I've only managed to machine the bonnet and one side of the R32 so far and it's wearing a patchwork of products! :lol: I've got Vintage on 2 panels and used Raceglaze Signature Pre-Wax Cleanser beneath it. A wing has Wolf's Body Wrap on it and the bonnet is wearing FK1000P on top of Prima Amigo. I'm not sure what I'll end up using and think I need help! 

However, whilst I've not yet tried GEP under Vintage it's been recommended above and in a few pm's to me so sounds like a good idea. :thumb:

Another product that is highly recommended is Lusso Revitalising Cream. 

Let us know what you choose and how you get on. 

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice selection Alan How have you found the Wolfs? Ive been very impressed by it with a simple IPA wipedown. Now using the nano sealing polish as it base which is also a great product. BOS on your colour is also a winner but quite a step down from your Vintage

Go for it Grizzle you certainly wont be disappointed:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> Nice selection Alan How have you found the Wolfs? Ive been very impressed by it with a simple IPA wipedown. Now using the nano sealing polish as it base which is also a great product. BOS on your colour is also a winner but quite a step down from your Vintage


Thanks Nick! 

I applied the Body Wrap onto a machine polished panel after an IPA wipedown, like yourself, and have been impressed with it also! :thumb: I look forward to the beading and sheeting that are supposed to be very good.  Have you seen any difference using the Nano Sealing Polish under the body Wrap?

I'm looking for decent durabilty so BOS isn't really an option for me as I tend to do a full detail only once a year and just wash in between times, hence having fun playing with different products, as above, just now. However, making a decision on what to use isn't as easy as I had hoped. 

Alan W


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

The sheeting & beading is very impressive, havent noticed any real difference in the finish results but the sealing polish has got excellent cleaning properties (very similar to prime/prime strong). The only thing i've come across is the 'spitting' of sealant on occasion but this is solved by just wiping the applicator pad over the area again. 

BOS would give you 6mths+ based with FK or Shield, but from the products you've mentioned i'd go for the Wolfs (with the additions of Nano Shampoo & QD) if not opting for Vintage again. Either that or scrap everything & go Nanolex Pro, seriously impressive:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> The sheeting & beading is very impressive, havent noticed any real difference in the finish results but the sealing polish has got excellent cleaning properties (very similar to prime/prime strong). The only thing i've come across is the 'spitting' of sealant on occasion but this is solved by just wiping the applicator pad over the area again.
> 
> BOS would give you 6mths+ based with FK or Shield, but from the products you've mentioned i'd go for the Wolfs (with the additions of Nano Shampoo & QD) if not opting for Vintage again. Either that or scrap everything & go Nanolex Pro, seriously impressive:thumb:


Thanks Nick! :thumb:

I got a small amount of 'spitting' also with the Body Wrap but wiped it over again quickly and it didn't re-occur.  I did 2 coats and it's looking good! The shampoo and QD should ensure compatability and maximum durability. 

I used Nanolex Professional on the front of the TT and liked it a lot. The finish was quite bright and glassy and the ease of cleaning was superb with dirt just falling off when hosed! :thumb: Florian has a new and improved version on the way so I may try and get a small sample to trial.

Decision, decisions! :lol:

Alan W


----------

